# Sex during partners menstrual cycle... is this too gross for some men?



## InRecoveryInNC (Oct 22, 2010)

Outside of giving H a BJ while your partner is on your menstrual cycle, any other suggestions?

What are your general thoughts about full on IC during her period?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Never had a problem with it. Limits oral sex with us but other than that it's all good.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

She could be gushing molten hot lava and I wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

to me this is gross the way it sounds and yes the smell dont get me wrong it feels amazing but way too messy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

So long as it is not gushing, my husband is very willing to put a towel down & we'll go at it. I always clean him off with a nice warm rag afterwards, not really wanting him to look there. Always enjoyed.


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

Well b4 me and my hubby got married we tried it couple of times but it doesn't feel good at all, it's too messy and a big distraction


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

I call it, "Red light stop!" 

My husband never has a chance to cross a red light to feel the mess.


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

Ain't. gonna. happen.


----------



## seperated&confused (Oct 5, 2010)

I won't turn it down, I just don't look, and straight to the shower when finished.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

She prefers that we do and it's never stopped me 




------------------------
"Cooking is like love. It should be entered into with abandon or not at all. -Van Horne


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

Star said:


> Haha, too funny!! :rofl:


I was a senior in college, and just accepted into the medical school of my dreams, and finally realized that I can't stand the site of blood. Maybe it would help if I didn't have to research what happens during a period in anatomy and physiology courses.

On the bright side, my wife couldn't believe for many years that I love kissing her curves, and massaging. Literally can't get enough of kissing. If God wanted man to like video games, he wouldn't have made women so pretty. She has joked that she likes having her period, thanks to my interests. But we'll often pull an all nighter of sex after its over.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sex on my period is almost a must.

I have endometriosis and polcystic (not that I spelled the right) ovaries. the first day of my cycle I cannot walk, I can't stand up without getting dizzy, passing out, and/or puking from pain.

however, the endorphins? or hormones, whatever those happy drugs are that are released during sex, calm down the pain that I am in immensely. like freaking magic.

Aside from that, its also when I am the horniest in the month, and at least its guaranteed you won't dry up after a few hours 

I thought hubs would have a problem with it originally, like "ew" its dirty. But we like kinky rough sex anyways, so he gets a little ego boost from making me bleed, my pain stops, and we can go at it like freaks for hours with no problems. Messes can always be cleaned, and he always just goes and washes off..as do I.

Cosmo did an article on it and how much better it feels, and how the vaginal walls are constricted during that time, so its even tighter and better gripping than normal. I suppose its a matter of preference and squeemishness..but its never bothered me, in fact, it helps me.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

my husband wont go near it. says its gross. I totally aggree that sex helps with cramps (if you have em) and I am especially "hungry" for it during that time- of course I would not ask for it while I am going all niagra falls but once it slows down, I dont see what the big deal should be....just get in the shower and have a blast...oh well...its all about him right...my past partners had no issue....I guess the term "different strokes" would apply ...


----------



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

If find this to be utterly repugnant-no offense to those who like.

I mean those are bits of sloughed off skin from the uterus. I mean

that is just too weird for me!


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't really like it but I always throw a hot load down the spewing volcano after she O's. Its more like space invaders I think: She's spewing blood so I shoot it with my load.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Totally into it just like any other time of the month without doubt. We sometimes do it in the shower rather than lay the towel on the bed but either way, yes, yes and yes! He has suggested he wants to earn his red wings but no thanks, this is the time of the month for heavy kissing, touching and pounding.


----------

